# Taking dependent parents to Australia



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Dear All,

I would like to explore my options of taking and keeping my parents (who need medical attention ) with me to Australia. We are australian PR and understand Parent visa not our peice of cake. Please suggest any option based on following:

1. Parents are Old (father 60 and mother 58) and are completely dependent on us for their financial and medical requirement ( this can be prooved if required). 

2. Both have prevailing medical conditions like diabetes, hypertension and DKD.

3. Would it be possible for them to get long term visa?

4. If any Medical insurance is required. Would it be possible to get medical insurance based on prevailing medical condition. 

Please advise as it is now truning to be a big concern for us before moving. 

Best regards,
Randhir Singh.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

if you are rich, you can bring them on investor or business visa .. 

also i read in another forum that once parent come to Australia on visit visa, you can apply for their parent visa and they can get bridge visa until the decision ... however they cannot leave australia in the mean while or they will loose the bridging visa ..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks rackspace.. I am looking to see if any more options are available and also to check if they would get medical insurance there.

regards


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

You need to be sure that you can afford to pay for treatment for the medical conditions since I don't know of any insurance that will allow pre-existing conditions. That doesn't mean that there isn't one but it will need to be a specialist company (assuming it exists). 

By the way my parents are in their 70's and 80's so I don't consider 58 and 60 old 
My parents are staying in the UK because they still have family and friends there and they get dental and healthcare free now. I don't believe that they would get that here. However my parents are not dependent on me.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think Immi pays most attention to the dependent part of the case and asks for significant proofs. Also if you have brothers/sisters and they are also able to take care of them then Immi can knock back the application on that basis. 

With the Medical question I do not think there is any medical insurance that provides for pre-existing conditions.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Thanks rackspace.. I am looking to see if any more options are available and also to check if they would get medical insurance there.
> 
> regards


no problem, let me know if you find some thing concrete on this topic.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Karen and Amaslam for your response. I am aware of balance of family test in immi, for which I may not be successful as i have my sisters back in India. But as per Indian tradition, parents prefers to stay with son rather than daughters. 


I thought medical insurance was mandatory to arrange for them (if brought on temp visa), hence I asked, probably if it is not mandatory, then we can skip this step it. 

Karen: My parents also think that they are still young but we know they are getting old every passing day hence worry arises. 

Thanks all for sharing information, I am still looking for more information on this, if anyone comes across something similar, please post it.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

form what i have realised, it is better for them to come on visitor/holiday visa for 6 months (i believe it can be extended to a year). i am sure they have a life here in India and would prefer being here rather than there. I have an aunt whose sons are in the US but she is there for 6 months, is back in India for a couple of months and then goes back for 6 months. that way she is in touch with her relatives and friends and spends quality time with her sons as well.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> form what i have realised, it is better for them to come on visitor/holiday visa for 6 months (i believe it can be extended to a year). i am sure they have a life here in India and would prefer being here rather than there. I have an aunt whose sons are in the US but she is there for 6 months, is back in India for a couple of months and then goes back for 6 months. that way she is in touch with her relatives and friends and spends quality time with her sons as well.


Thanks Anj

We will consider this option as well. BTW: how is your visa application going on?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I have done this a few times. Your parents are still young enough that you can bring them over for visits to AU during the 'bad seasons' in India (i.e. Rainy/Hot). 



mr.india said:


> Thanks Anj
> 
> We will consider this option as well. BTW: how is your visa application going on?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Amaslam for sharing this info.. How long does it take to process this visa? does it take long for visit visa or does it take long to get is extended?

Thanks,


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

This varies due to the source country, I think India does everything through VFS so they should have their timelines. But I can't think a visitor visa takes more than a few weeks. Best to contact the AU consulate in India to find out more accurate info. 

You would need to get medical insurance for their stay as a condition of the visa and it is normally called "overseas medical insurance" or "visitor insurance". Do a thread search, covered many times.



mr.india said:


> Thanks Amaslam for sharing this info.. How long does it take to process this visa? does it take long for visit visa or does it take long to get is extended?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Thanks Amaslam for sharing this info.. How long does it take to process this visa? does it take long for visit visa or does it take long to get is extended?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Bro,

I am glad to read that u have validated your visa, yup u are right parents are great responsibility for us specially from IndoPak region, we cant leave them alone as done in western world(no offending), I have found a weblink that might be useful for u, u can explore all the options mentioned, and if found feasible do share.
Parent Visa Options - Family Members - Migrants - Visas & Immigration

Regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jovi said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> I am glad to read that u have validated your visa, yup u are right parents are great responsibility for us specially from IndoPak region, we cant leave them alone as done in western world(no offending), I have found a weblink that might be useful for u, u can explore all the options mentioned, and if found feasible do share.
> Parent Visa Options - Family Members - Migrants - Visas & Immigration
> ...


Thanks Jovi..

1. Parent visa has waiting period of about 10 years. (so, that is quite "NO" for now).
2. Contributary parent visa evethough has a very high fees associated with it (which is fine) but we have to be resident of Australia for 2 years before applying ( which is again NO for now). 

I guess I am only left with visit visa for now and then apply for contributary parent visa after 2 years 

I will let you all know how it goes, I am optimistic so let's see. 

Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughs.


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Mr India (aka Anil Kapoor)

Seems like we are in the same both. I have arrived in Sydney last year in April and now want to bring my old parents. Have couple of questions

1)You have mentioned that for contributory parent visa, I should have hold PR for 2 years. May I ask where did you get that information more?

2)Which visitor visa can be easily extended for 1 year, normal visitor visa or sponsered visitor visa? 

3) Have you explored Retirement Investor Visa?

Thanks in advance,
Manish


----------



## SAKAB (May 16, 2011)

*Need help*

Hi Guys,

Wanted to check if anyone from India were able to move their parents along with them on a 457 visa. I'm being offered a 457 visa to move to Sydney and i have my parents in India Dad 63 and Mom 60. My dad is disabled with one eye and mother is a house wife. My father has no income for the past 1o years and they have been completely dependent on me for daily stuff even for getting medicines and they are leaving with me in India in the same house

How can i get to Sydney permanently. Can i add them to my 457 visa as other dependent relatives along with my wife and a child? Will it delay my via processing

Also if i have to bring them as tourist can i get a visa for 12 months as tourist and then they go back to india before the visa expires. Can i apply again for 12 months or is there any locking period to get them back to Sydney again. i want to do this until i get the PR in say 3 years. Is this possible? What is the bridging visa which i have seen in this thread

Please help me guys with the best options to get them to Sydney permanently and not on tourist visa as it is not guaranteed every time the embassy grants the tourist visa for 12 months.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Dear Manish,

I would not be able to get parent visa or contributary parent visa for my parents now coz of 2 reasons:

1. I still have to complete 2 years in australia.
2. Balance of family test, I would still have my sisters in India, so it won't be possible. Parent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 103)

Best Regards,


----------

